# Elevated Heart Rate as a Pregnancy Test-my cheater's guide



## Onelildream

So, ladies, I'm NOT a doctor. I am, however, a college grad with classes in anatomy. Once you get pregnant, the blood supply to your uterus increases. EVERY TIME I have been pregnant, my heart RATE has also increased. I am 4 weeks pregnant... My resting heartrate was about 60bpm, before pregnancy. Now that I am pregnant, it is 90bpm. I go to the gym 5 days a week, and test my resting heartrate before any exersice... So my point is, that maybe if you test your heartrate every morning, you can find out if you are pregnant before POAS.

Interesting, huh?

PLEASE DON'T take this as DOCTOR'S ADVICE, because I'm certainly NOT a doctor, but I've just noticed this myself and thought I'd share my observations. I have been pregnant 3 times before and have had this same jump in heart rate each time. I've not used it to determine pregnancy, but thought it might help for some of you that hate seeing the bfps as much as I do!


----------



## Dinah

Hmm interesting. This actually links to something I was going to ask about as it happens. Around 5-7DPO I kept getting these wyrd 'rushes' kinda like an adrenaline rush you get before you do something exciting or nervewracking you know? I'm not one for anatomy much so dunno but could this be linked to an increased heart rate?

thanks!
Dinah


----------



## Onelildream

Possibly! You could be an early implanter...idk. I'm no doctor, but I hope you're preg! FX


----------



## CharliesMommy

My HR was always around 110 when I was pregnant with DS and BP was exactly 110/70 every single time. Unfortunately my normal resting heartrate is always between 100-110 so I can't really go by that. I just took it and its 100 now. Wish I could take that as a sign. I do remember having terrible heart palpatations all the time in my first trimester though.


----------



## Dinah

Aww thankies :) I hope so too and my symptoms have been getting stronger: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd0c0

Testing on Saturday I'll be 14dpo

- Dinah


----------



## Onelildream

Goodluck! I had no symptoms at all. I was just hot...and had an elevated heart rate. haha. I was in denial. I hate bfps so I was preparing myself!


----------



## babyanise

hi,is there a certain time of the day to test ur heart rate?


----------



## KandyKinz

just took my pulse and it had a lovely healthy rate of 58.... grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NatalieP

Hello
I have a fast heartrate anyway so don't think it will help but thanks for the tip!
xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ooooooooo My heartrate is typically between 60-70 beats per min... ive just done mine and ive been sitting still typing on my laptop for about 2 and half hours (god i sound lazy lol) and my heart rate is 92!!! and im 12DPO and getting very faint lines on different brand tests and my chart is looking good also!! :) I hope this means pregnant lol x


----------



## anabellec

I am so happy to have found this post. My RHR is usually 65-70.... I have checked my pulse twice tonight...laying on my couch...resting...and it is 84 BPM...that is really high...unless I am pregnant!!!!!! I hope so!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

I wish I knew what mine was prior to my TWW. I just checked mine twice and the first time was 84 and the second time was 86!


----------



## Smiler82

I was just googling increased heart rate and this thread came up. I'm feeling really weird today - I do feel a bit stressed and anxious so prob partly why but I just checked my pulse and it's 120! How many dpo are you guys? I'm either 12 or 15, not sure :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. T

Wow! 120 is really high. I just checked mine again today and it went down to 76bpm. I am 7dpiui today.


----------



## Smiler82

I'm an idiot! Think I multiplied by 10 instead of 6! Was def higher earlier as was really feeling the palpitations, like I'd had 5 espressos or something! Just took it again and was 72, a bit more normal haha

Good luck to you Mrs T hope this is your cycle x


----------



## snickersbar

How do you measure your heart rate and what is normal? 
Thank you!


----------



## MissChristal

Onelildream said:


> So, ladies, I'm NOT a doctor. I am, however, a college grad with classes in anatomy. Once you get pregnant, the blood supply to your uterus increases. EVERY TIME I have been pregnant, my heart RATE has also increased. I am 4 weeks pregnant... My resting heartrate was about 60bpm, before pregnancy. Now that I am pregnant, it is 90bpm. I go to the gym 5 days a week, and test my resting heartrate before any exersice... So my point is, that maybe if you test your heartrate every morning, you can find out if you are pregnant before POAS.
> 
> Interesting, huh?
> 
> PLEASE DON'T take this as DOCTOR'S ADVICE, because I'm certainly NOT a doctor, but I've just noticed this myself and thought I'd share my observations. I have been pregnant 3 times before and have had this same jump in heart rate each time. I've not used it to determine pregnancy, but thought it might help for some of you that hate seeing the bfps as much as I do!

Thanks for sharing this info! Right now I'm in limbo but if by chance I'm not pregnant I will for sure test this theory next cycle.


----------



## Jay900

I think there is something to this heart rate thing, my resting heart rate is always 72 and when i went to the doctors to confirm my pregnancy he took my blood presure and pulse, it was 90 :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Lucky83

I actually have POTS and therefore take medicine to maintain a level heart rate because it is always racing. I took it this morning when I first read the post and on my medicine my heart rate was 62 and without meds until now- completely off my feet and resting or else I'll be on the floor it is 90. I realllllllllllllllllllly hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Oooh love this lol! Wish I knew my normal heartbeat! I'm on day 39 so 4 days late still bfns though! No sign of af and cervix still high. I got 100bpm and been sitting on the couch watching tv all night. I think I did it right 25 beats in 15 seconds so multiplied by 4?!


----------



## shellygal

Found this thread after googling. Anyone out there tried this theory. Ive been monitoring my resting heartrate. I was 59bpm on the 6th then 9th/11th/13th measure at 61 bpm. Yest and today the 15th/16th it's been 69 bpm and I had a flashing smiley on ppl this am so am due to ovulate soon. Interested to see how this theory goes &#128518;


----------



## shellygal

Sorry meant opk not ppl. Also af is due the 1st Feb. im usually 28/29 day cycles


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Theres a recent thread on the ttc forum where a lady noticed an increase in her resting heart rate on her fitbit and got a bfp. I think the key is to track it over a few months to work out your normal pattern


----------



## IchigoMewMew

This is the link :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nancy-after-ov-why-doesnt-everybody-know.html


----------

